
Hawaiian emergency worker who sent the wrong message is reassigned - jonwachob91
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/hawaiian-emergency-worker-who-pushed-wrong-button-reassigned-n837776
======
java-man
What should have happened is HI reassigning the manager of the said worker,
and the manager who signed off the design of the said screen, and their
respective managers.

Finding scapegoats is easy. Fixing the problem with hierarchical bureaucracies
is not.

